# Carrera bottom bracket



## jennox123 (9 May 2016)

I was told by Halford so that the bottom bracket for the carrera subway I was 68 x118 but when I took the damaged original one off it was marked as 68 x 122 does anybody know which one is correct


----------



## Crandoggler (9 May 2016)

I'd hazard a guess that the one which was fitted before would be correct.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 May 2016)

jennox123 said:


> but when I took the damaged original one off it was marked as 68 x 122 does anybody know which one is correct


If it says 68 x 122 then that's what it is.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2016)

if the original worked ok then replace with the same


----------



## User16625 (10 May 2016)

jennox123 said:


> *I was told by Halford* so that the bottom bracket for the carrera subway I was 68 x118 but when I took the damaged original one off it was marked as 68 x 122 does anybody know which one is correct



Great source of info right there. I would go with what it says on the actual part unless a bloke down the pub can explain why a different sized part would also be compatible. In which case I would still go by what it says on the actual part


----------



## Blue Hills (10 May 2016)

Don't be so fast to jump on Halfords stig. I have a Shimano crankset for which there appear to be two separate advices from Shimano about axle length - 110 and 113 - I have never managed to figure out what that is about. OP, I'd follow Biggs' advice.


----------



## jennox123 (11 May 2016)

Cheers guys already have the 118 so I might pop it in and see what happens


----------

